# If your numnah slips back under your saddle.....



## marmalade76 (2 November 2011)

..even after only a half hour ride (any numnah, including Nuumed hi-wither numnahs), would you think it was something to do with the fit of your saddle?


----------



## JR2011 (2 November 2011)

To be honest i never really have that issue but i use the HKM Dressage squares.
The only time i have found any saddle cloth or numnah to slip was one of the Nuumed hi-wither ones with the D-ring attachments


----------



## fatpiggy (2 November 2011)

Definitely.


----------



## Splish & Masons mum (2 November 2011)

it would certainly be the first thing I would look at. Have you tried a numnah that's "sticky" on the top? although this might mask any problem that does exist.


----------



## Kenzo (2 November 2011)

Could be, it could be that there is no longer even pressure along the pannels of the saddle on both sides, so with the movement of the horse it's pulling the saddle cloth back, is there any movement in the back of the saddle, is it still sitting level or is there a bit of rising?


----------



## noodle_ (2 November 2011)

no. mine slipped back  - my saddle had been fitted by a master saddler.

My numnah was rubbish - so bought a mark todd (sticky) saddlcloth - problem solved


----------



## marmalade76 (2 November 2011)

I had a new saddle, professionally fitted, six months ago. No numnah slippage of any kind at first, but after a couple of months it started. The saddle had dropped and I thought this was the reason for the loss of numnahs. 

Arranged for the fitter to come, who grudgingly took the saddle for adjustment (she did not charge though) and suggested the reason my numnahs were slipping was because I had removed the tapes and was told that is what they're there for, but I have always understood that if numnah slips there is a fitting issue with the saddle and like I said before, they didn't slip when I first had the saddle. 

All my numnahs slip under it, they also slip with a gel pad added. I now find that the saddle itself slips from side to side and I don't feel all that safe in it and have returned to my ancient saddle for hunting!


----------



## Splish & Masons mum (2 November 2011)

to me, if the saddle slips from side to side then it's a clear indication that it's not fitting properly...
Don't be fobbed off!


----------



## Bernster (2 November 2011)

Oop - mine does that but never thought it was that much of a problem.  Get my saddle regularly checked (and about to get it done again) but cloth does tend to slip back on both sides at the front.  Horse seems fine and doesn't show any signs of saddle being wrong, and I get his back done regularly too.  Hmmmm!


----------



## marmalade76 (2 November 2011)

Splish & Masons mum said:



			to me, if the saddle slips from side to side then it's a clear indication that it's not fitting properly...
Don't be fobbed off!
		
Click to expand...

I did feel a bit fobbed off TBH, that's why I feel a bit hesitant about calling her out again.


----------



## fidleyspromise (2 November 2011)

it depends on the numnah,  I have several that are fine but I have 2 that do slip back.
I would get the saddle re-checked as a precaution however


----------



## marmalade76 (2 November 2011)

ALL my numnahs slip back with this saddle, including Nuumed hi-wither ones. None slip with the ancient saddle, none slipped with the saddle I used before and none slipped with this saddle when I first had it.


----------



## Splish & Masons mum (2 November 2011)

Did the saddler agree that the saddle no longer fitted? Is there a reason why it needed to go away to be altered? 
My saddler likes to see me ride in the saddle, then take a look at it, alters it on site in her super little workshop van, and then watches me ride in it again to make sure any alterations are ok.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 November 2011)

Try a limpet pad ( google it) it's very useful thing to have to help while sorting out little fitting problems I agree it's likely that the saddle moving side to side is the likely cause.
I use these pads a lot especially for hunting when the horses wear their saddles a long time
They do two thicknesses I only use the thin one as I find the thick one are too thick under a well fitting saddle.


----------



## dafthoss (2 November 2011)

I have never had one slip down or back on my current boy and I never use the tapes as they annoy me and he has a very flat back. 
Is your saddle not due a 6 month check? ours checks any new or newly flocked saddle after 6 months to make sure the flocking hasnt bedded down to much.


----------



## mole (2 November 2011)

noodle_ said:



			no. mine slipped back  - my saddle had been fitted by a master saddler.
		
Click to expand...

^^^
This means nothing.

i would get them back out if you are not happy. if it didnt ever slip before with the saddle, and it does now its been altered, then get them out till you are happy - thats what you've paid for


----------



## Goldenstar (2 November 2011)

Agree that refit must be priority one of mine needed fortnightly refittings for a while, he was dressage horse working hard and developed at an alarming speed he grew two inches at the back of the saddle in 5months an inch and a bit at the front and you have thought his wither profile taken along the spine came from another horse you need to have your saddle fitted as often as it needs it and that can be a lot.


----------



## sbloom (2 November 2011)

A saddle that moves does not, by definition, fit.  If all non-sticky (stickiness covers up issues, not solves them) numnahs slip then there is a good chance there is a saddle fit issue, though you should indeed use the girth tapes top and bottom.  A numnah that is really slipping will drag those with it anyway, you can tell if they are holding it on for grim death.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 November 2011)

Sbloom exactly but pads etc can help keep you going between fittings I am lucky my saddler comes to my house and flocked  the saddle there and then and sees the horse working she has taught me loads about using shims and pads to keep the show on the road the horse I mentioned in my earlier post was amazing you almost see him changing from day to day he cost me a fortune but luckily he's 11 now it was only a phase he went though.


----------



## marmalade76 (3 November 2011)

Splish & Masons mum said:



			Did the saddler agree that the saddle no longer fitted? Is there a reason why it needed to go away to be altered? 
My saddler likes to see me ride in the saddle, then take a look at it, alters it on site in her super little workshop van, and then watches me ride in it again to make sure any alterations are ok.
		
Click to expand...

No, like I said, she grudgingly took it for re-adjustment. She is provided with a big van so as she can do on-site adjustments, but we were both short of time (I had to get back to collect children from school) and she said that she had a collegue who would do a better job of re-flocking than her.

I do still use the lower girth tapes on my numnahs, it's only the top tapes that attatch to the girth straps that have been removed. The girth also slips back pulling the girth straps over the thigh blocks.


----------



## Hippona (3 November 2011)

Splish & Masons mum said:



			to me, if the saddle slips from side to side then it's a clear indication that it's not fitting properly...
Don't be fobbed off!
		
Click to expand...

^^^

I had this problem with whatever numnah I used...saddle fitter came out and told me my saddle was too wide- fitted t'oss with a narrower fit and he now goes much more happily _and_ my numnahs don't move at all.....

Can't belive how dim I was...not saying you're being dim, sorry- its just there were other issues that I didn't pick up on which were obvious when fitter pointed it out


----------



## sbloom (3 November 2011)

marmalade76 said:



			I do still use the lower girth tapes on my numnahs, it's only the top tapes that attatch to the girth straps that have been removed. The girth also slips back pulling the girth straps over the thigh blocks.
		
Click to expand...

Does sound odd.  Can you post pictures of the saddle?  Without a pad ideally, girthed snugly with pics taken from side front, to show the angle of the points, then a regular shot taken from the side to show the whole horse and where the saddle sits.  Then perhaps some of you riding to show where the saddle and/or girth move to?


----------



## marmalade76 (3 November 2011)

sbloom said:



			Does sound odd.  Can you post pictures of the saddle?  Without a pad ideally, girthed snugly with pics taken from side front, to show the angle of the points, then a regular shot taken from the side to show the whole horse and where the saddle sits.  Then perhaps some of you riding to show where the saddle and/or girth move to?
		
Click to expand...

I could do, but not until the weekend now.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2011)

OP is girth is slipping back to that degree it's more than small adjustment problem get back to the saddler and rebook a fitting if at all possible the saddlers needs to see you ride in the saddle I always do this it makes such a difference. saddles can be a nightmare and although I am making no comment on the person you got your saddle from as I know nothing about them some are far more interested in sselling saddles than providing a on going service to the customer and you need to find one who takes the long view that if they treat you well you will be loyal to them and tell all friends how helpful they are.


----------



## bluewhippet (3 November 2011)

I have an arab who seems impossible to find the right saddle for. The one I have got seems the best and has been reflocked and adjusted several times. Always have to be careful about girth and positioning and straps and have a good sheepskin high wither numnah but I know that my saddle needs looking at when the numnah slips out regardless.

I also have my girths on the point straps which helps, but I would get the saddler out again and don't be fobbed off. I not helpful, find one who is, mine is lovely but in Wiltshire


----------



## sbloom (3 November 2011)

A point strap is definitely helpful to stop a saddle moving forwards, and NOT using a balance strap (a girth strap that is attached towards the cantle, designed to stabiliise the back oif the saddle laterally but also to stop it moving backwards, a problem with some slender types).  Do ensure that there is no pinching at the top of the panel at the pommel, or at the points, though, as a points strap will make those pinch points worse.  I nearly always recommend the use of them on wider horses.


----------



## marmalade76 (3 November 2011)

I have spoken to her on the phone now and she's going to come as soon as she can fit me in. In the meantime she has suggested I use a numnah with tapes (!), try a half numnah and to use a humane girth as opposed to a normal one. She said the tree could be adjusted as well as the flock and thinks my boy has probably changed shape (he has lost weight).


----------



## Piglet (3 November 2011)

I had a numnah which used to drive me nuts by sliding out if the back door, to stop it I went to Halfords and bought a pack of black grippy mat, the same mat which is used and put on dashboards etc of cars to stop things sliding around. It is great as you get so much of it, cut into shape and it is cheaper than buying the posh expensive stuff


----------



## Passtheshampoo (3 November 2011)

Eeyore.1 said:



			I had a numnah which used to drive me nuts by sliding out if the back door, to stop it I went to Halfords and bought a pack of black grippy mat, the same mat which is used and put on dashboards etc of cars to stop things sliding around. It is great as you get so much of it, cut into shape and it is cheaper than buying the posh expensive stuff
		
Click to expand...

I bought a roll of black grippy shelf liner from B&Q was around £3. Works a treat between numnah and saddle.


----------



## lialls (3 November 2011)

noodle_ said:



			no. mine slipped back  - my saddle had been fitted by a master saddler.QUOTE]

So was my saddle, didnt mean if fitted though! 

I had the same problem with the numnah disipearing out the back of my saddle.  When i had a saddle maker out from Walsal he said that it was something to do with my mares shoulder and saddle not sitting properly on/around it (saddle was slightly too wide so rocking back and forth on her back - which in turn made room for the numnah to work its way back every time the saddle rocked back and forth.)  Makes sense?

Though your problem could be caused by something totaly differnt i guess.  My first port of call would be a saddle fitter though 

Click to expand...


----------

